# Good day at Wild Branch, i mean West Branch.



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

9/14/11- Well i had originally planned a mosquito trip, but my fishing buddy had gotten called into work. So i decided to make a run by myself up to WB for some muskies. I tied on an off brand, 2 dollar, 6inch jerkbait that i had randomly picked up out of a sale bin at the bait shop, it was firetiger pattern. Now, I usually spend the money for quality baits, but for some reason the unique design and pattern, and price told me to get it. So now im on the lake about to make my first cast with it. I start working it around and it looks to be working ok, but not pro. I didnt feel like cutting it off my braid and retying another lure so i kept it on. I fished for about 2 hours with only a few 2-3 pound largemouth, enough to tell me it was working, then i had to stop jerking the bait because my wrist was getting sore, so i just started reeling it in every cast. I instantly notice that its running on its side, coming up to the top, tracking to the left, and doing all kinds of crazy moves.
Within a half hour of just reeling, i caught a nice looking musky or maybe pike, im no expert!! I didnt measure it because i wanted to get it back in the water as soon as possible, CPR kind of deal. I took a pic and got her in the water, and swam away just fine, no damage done. So im all excited at that point for catching such a nice fish on such a "poorly engineered" bait or so i thought. 
So i keep fishing for about another hour and then i see this HUUUUUGE musky, (had to be 45 inches EASILY) come up from the depths, short struck the lure, kind of hooked himself without piercing skin, turned slightly on his side as i applied pressure on the rod while setting the hook and he was gone just as fast as he had come! I was deep in a back bay and was swearing at the top my lungs echoing through the lake, which was immediately followed by me praising at the top of my lungs echoing through the lake! You see, immediately after that hog musky hit, a hog 27" Walleye came up and hit it as i was reeling back in!! When it was coming to the boat, at first glance in the water i had thought it may be one of the elusive stripers people talk about living in WB, but was even more exited to discover it was a walleye!
It was a great day, and cant wait to get back out there! Ill get pics up soon if i can figure out how to use this outdoor hub mobile app.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Hope this works...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be a pike.....nice fish


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice fish! You've convinced me to try it out there again this weekend! I haven't been there since late june when I hooked into a few small bass, a 16.5" walleye, some small crappie, and a small pike. Also had something BIG hit a swim bait in the same spot on 3 different casts! Never was able to hook it. It was back at the end of a bay too! 

That's definitely a pike you got there. Nice one too!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The hell with the fish pics....Lets see that lure!

And that is a pike.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bet the fb is hating his job abt now!! Real nice 'eye!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

That's a nice eye. Good to see they are still lurking around. If you were in the Jay Lake region, I can understand your success.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I launched from the park/campground. Whats Jay lake..?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats where we launch out of. The Campground. I think and don't take my word on it. That Jay Lake is the bay off of the campground launch. I could be wrong so don't take my word on it. Just a guess


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I got the pike in the last little bay on the left if you are heading toward the main lake when coming from the campground. Its to the left of the tiny sand island with marker buoys around it. The eye came off the dam wall.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ya if you launched off the campground ramp you slid your boat right into Jay lake.Well at least it used to be Jay lake before the resevoir was flodded and merged with the lake.Pretty good area back there,gonna try and hit it a little harder this ice season.Congrats on the fish,one of the best looking eye's I've seen in a while from there.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Nice fish Morrison. We fish J Lake a lot, typically finding action way back in each of the fingers. That said, my son and I hit it last night on what was otherwise a perfect evening. Fished it 4:30 to 8pm. Hit several of my favorite little bays, specifically tossing a myriad of topwater hoping to get a little musky action. Threw Ribbitz paddle frogs, Bronze Eye frogs, buzz baits, a Luhr Jensen Wood Chop'r, a 6" Spook and a jitterbug. Had one short strike all night. Disaapointing... Been a tough year for me...Had on GREAT day out at Milton in June and ever since, I can't seem to find my mojo??

WB is typcially pretty good to me too. Next several weeks shouldget good as the musky and smallies slap on the feedbag....at least that is what is had done in the past...way things have been, who knows what my luck will hold this year!!??


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We'll be out trolling with the Duck hunters in a few weeks. We've fished it for Ski's up to Thanksgiving.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive been back to the campground twice since the first post and have not even had a follow. A few small bass and thats it. However, i did hook into a 40"+ musky today and lost him at the boat!!! You have no idea how angry i am at myself rite now. He was a fat one!!! I was down by the bridge. Im out there quite frequently as of late so stop me and say hey if you see me. Especially you westbranchbob, its been a while man. I drive a newish black f-150 FX4 and i have a tan 14ft Lowe sea nymph with green decals and a big musky decal on one side. White johnson 25hp motor. Probably wearing camo pants. I use campground launch and also cable line launch. Hope to see ya out there.

One more thing, Ive never seen this before, but there were about 12 beavers in an area i was fishing and they kept diving and thumping there tails on the water surface, scared the bajeezus outta me the first time it happened. I though it was just some monster carp jumping around until i saw the beavers doing it. Crazy stuff. I felt like i was pissing them off so i left the area.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

morrison.inc said:


> One more thing, Ive never seen this before, but there were about 12 beavers in an area i was fishing and they kept diving and thumping there tails on the water surface, scared the bajeezus outta me the first time it happened. I though it was just some monster carp jumping around until i saw the beavers doing it. Crazy stuff. I felt like i was pissing them off so i left the area.


You were. They get real mad. They don't like company.


----------



## gapwedge (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, imagine having the beejeezus scared out of you by those damned beaver tail splashes when you're in a kayak and your own reflex can easily tip the craft over and land you in the water.

I hate those damned over-sized rodents. I've been in a number of battles of wits with them and usually lose. I usually try paddling straight at them to send the message that their BS aint going to scare me off and puts them at jeopardy.

Having said that, can anyone tell me whether they present any real danger to me in my kayak ... other than causing me to flip over?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

they will not attack you and if they do get that stuuf on tape because you can win alot of money from it.Other than that I can tell you this,every problem a man runs into,including those found while fishing can be traced somewhere directly back to a beaver..............and yes I am married.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> they will not attack you and if they do get that stuuf on tape because you can win alot of money from it.Other than that I can tell you this,every problem a man runs into,including those found while fishing can be traced somewhere directly back to a beaver..............and yes I am married.


That was the best comment ive read in a while. Hilarious! 
Ill be out on the lake tomorrow, maybe see ya out there.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My dad and I are gonna start trolling the main lake in a few weeks for Musky and Walleye. We launch out of the campground. Good luck up in Jay Lake. Curious to see how it is in there.


----------



## gapwedge (Jun 6, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> they will not attack you and if they do get that stuuf on tape because you can win alot of money from it.Other than that I can tell you this,every problem a man runs into,including those found while fishing can be traced somewhere directly back to a beaver..............and yes I am married.


Yeah, well, I'm divorced and now that I think about it, I'm in total agreement with your keen assessment.

Btw, thanks. Needed a good laugh.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Weve hooked up with 3 fish O muskies in last 3 weekends.None over 40" but 20lb+ fish all 3 west of rock springs trolling speed 3.5-5mph 2 in the wash 30' back 1 on a planer. Zig-zagging the channel changing speeds and staying in 8-20 f.o.w.has worked for us.East side has served up a bunch of less than 30" fish all on rapala TTs and Super SRs anything natural colored.good luck and be safe!!:B:B:B


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Leaving in a few to take my boys out,rather go after walleye but the muskies have been so active lately it's time to introduce my youngin's to some real exitement!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

morrison.inc said:


> Ive been back to the campground twice since the first post and have not even had a follow. A few small bass and thats it. However, i did hook into a 40"+ musky today and lost him at the boat!!! You have no idea how angry i am at myself rite now. He was a fat one!!! I was down by the bridge. Im out there quite frequently as of late so stop me and say hey if you see me. Especially you westbranchbob, its been a while man. I drive a newish black f-150 FX4 and i have a tan 14ft Lowe sea nymph with green decals and a big musky decal on one side. White johnson 25hp motor. Probably wearing camo pants. I use campground launch and also cable line launch. Hope to see ya out there.
> 
> One more thing, Ive never seen this before, but there were about 12 beavers in an area i was fishing and they kept diving and thumping there tails on the water surface, scared the bajeezus outta me the first time it happened. I though it was just some monster carp jumping around until i saw the beavers doing it. Crazy stuff. I felt like i was pissing them off so i left the area.


I saw ya out there tuesday evening at the boat ramp . I was in the green and tan tracker just on the other side of the docks . 

I saw 6 beavers the other night out there also . Did also pick up a 39 " musky that night . In the past 5 consecutive trips out there I have caught 6 musky .


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like I'm goin Musky trollin soon. Good reports. Good luck guys!


----------



## tw93 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had to join up as a member just to thank you all for your posts. I have been watching the board for some time now and had to go fish West Branch last Saturday based on your notes about the pike. I went out around 3:00 Saturday and fished until around 6:00 with no luck. Ran over to the dam area and fish a small bay over by the boat launch side of the dam. I just started trolling around 2 mph when I hooked into my first ever pike. It was about 26". I have to say that was a fun fish! I think I will be going out to try for more of those. I would have fished for more but my gas motor died at that point. I will be out again soon once I get things fixed up. Thanks again for all your posts!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to OGF tw93,darn nice 1st post and with a picture as well.Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## tw93 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks puterdude, I hope I can have a few more photos like this to post in the future.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard TW93!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

some people may not realize that there may be just as good a population of pike as muskie in WB.Needless to say that is a nice pike,congrats and keep at it there are more to be caught.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Tw93,

Welcome to the board! I was out there at WB sunday morning, but only got a small bass. I fished that bay your were talking about in late June this year. Had one pike break my line and saw 4 others caught! Wish I would have tried that bay last weekend. Got nothing over by J Lake!


----------



## tw93 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have to admit that it made my night bdawg.


----------

